# Pet passports



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not that in concerns us, but Sandra said she thought Shadow would need a blood test.
According to the following information if he had a blood test after his first rabies jabs that is not so.
*Pets that have previously had a blood titre test, and whose rabies vaccinations are up to date, would not be required to repeat the blood test before travel.*

*Scroll down the link for Rabbles vaccinations.*

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...king-your-pet-abroad-if-theres-no-brexit-deal


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that is as long as we are in the EU Jan

Our vet is saying if we want to leave the UK with our pets some changes may be necessary following Brexit .... after March 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Open the link, it says 'If we leave the EU without a deal'


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Technically once a dog has a positive titre test and has regular boosters it should not be necessary to test again.

The titre test is to make sure the initial vaccine has ‘taken”. If it is positive then all is ok.

I have had Georgia tested as I always believed that the EU should not have dropped the testing. Most vets believe the same. Rabies is too dangerous to take risks with. We had one of our dogs fail the test when it was compulsory. It is a British law to protect us from Rabies the E U should keep its nose out.

We should all be treating for ticks before returning, too, imo.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And another thing! Why should we, a rabies free country, be expected to jump through hoops in order to enter Europe? It is all scaremongering from civil servants.

The Pet Passport was Made in Britain. It is designed to prevent pets from being quarantined when they enter from any country that does not enjoy a rabies free status.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Afraid I don't get it, although we had our 2 done because of going back to the UK for holidays, it's not compulsory and I doubt very much if any other dogs in this village, except maybe the hunters dogs, have had a rabbits jab.
I think this is someone getting there knickers in a twist. It was never needed to get OUT of the UK only to get the animals IN.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Since when has it not been a requirement to have the blood test?
Since when have the dogs and passports been checked entering the mainland of Europe?
When has anyone asked to see the dogs passport this side of the water except when you are returning to the UK.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You can tell a Vet from the rest of the hoi polloi when walking down the street - they all have a wide grin across their face when panicking dog owners give then over £100 a time to get a blood test done that may not be necessary...........


:nerd: :nerd: :nerd: :nerd:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Since when has it not been a requirement to have the blood test?
> Since when have the dogs and passports been checked entering the mainland of Europe?
> When has anyone asked to see the dogs passport this side of the water except when you are returning to the UK.


That is because the current agreements - the paperwork etc is checked on the French side because the ferry companies are liable if the animal is LANDED in the U.K. after the approved time. Hence the ferry companies have the responsibility of checking FOR THEIR OWN SAKE.

of course, the lack of checking in the UK is a direct result of the current EU regs that the UK applies. They may not be applicable after 29th March unless some sort of deal is made. The UK will be condidered as. "Third Country" by the EU hence fifferent tequirementsmay exist including proof of blood tests.

It is a little late to start now if wishing to take a pet to the EU - the HM Gov site says that it takes 4 MONTHS to get everything sorted.... except for the "deal" which may now be sorted after nigh on 3 years within the next 40 days (or not).


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Dave,
We used the pet passport scheme from 2000 and there never (last time was 2014) was an animal check when we* entered* Calais or The hook. Never have we been asked crossing any border for our or the dogs passports.
The scheme was only needed to take animals *back into the UK* 
I'm sorry if I'm being a pain in the bum, but I still can´t grasp that the passport is needed to get* into or onto * mainland Europe.
We have always travelled with dogs and never have we been asked on this side of the chanel, except at the passport control in Calais going* back* to England of course, for their Passports, where would they ask for them as we no longer have and borders for passport control for humans I hardly think they will open them again for pets.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The reason why you have NOT been asked when going into the continent from the UK is because it has been known and accepted that the UK, as a member of the EU has been rabies free since the last outbreak (Kings Ride, Surrey 1969).

The pet passport is an EU scheme and its validity is dependent on the EU when the UK leaves. OK the UK will continue to be rabies free but travellers are required under EU regulations to prove that their animals ARE rabies free on entering the EU from a Third Country i.e. where no approval exists for the passage of animals. Without such an approval the EU is entitled to insist on proof that the animals are rabies free and that the vaccination has been delivered and is effective.

Travel since the introduction of the current PETS scheme on 1st October 2001 has been much simpler than before and has removed the necessity for quarantine for extended periods on entering the UK. The EU may decide to stick with the existing scheme -something Donald Tusk is keen to happen as he has dogs. But it is yet another unknown. The UK is responsible for the worming requirements on top of the passport as an attempt to reduce a specific problem. That is NOT an EU requirement.

Just because you have NOT been asked, is no prevention of the chance that you will once no agreement exists.....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> The reason why you have NOT been asked when going into the continent from the UK is because it has been known and accepted that the UK, as a member of the EU has been rabies free since the last outbreak (Kings Ride, Surrey 1969).
> 
> The pet passport is an EU scheme and its validity is dependent on the EU when the UK leaves. OK the UK will continue to be rabies free but travellers are required under EU regulations to prove that their animals ARE rabies free on entering the EU from a Third Country i.e. where no approval exists for the passage of animals. Without such an approval the EU is entitled to insist on proof that the animals are rabies free and that the vaccination has been delivered and is effective.
> 
> ...


Beg to differ from that date Dave, we used pet passports in 2000


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_passport


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_passport


I guessed that was where you got it from Dave. Definitely 2000 :grin2:

We didn't know about the scheme until very late 1999, if we had the dogs vaccinated and blood test done as soon as it was announced we wouldn't have to wait the 3 months after the result before retuning to UK. With the waiting for jabs blood tests, waiting time, we were not able to return until September so off we went in I think July and didn't return until September, :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_passport


Just sent a PM Dave.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Wikipedia is known to have inaccuracies in all areas,

It doesn't matter as the future is the important issue, not the past.

Wikipedia IS wrong,

Pet passports were introduced in 2000 according to this link (not easy to find), apologies for disbelief;

https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1057/9780230589544_7


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*As a matter of interest*

Because some of you may not know how or when the pet passport scheme began.
There had been noises being made for some time then finally in Feb 2000 the first traveller with dogs was allowed to travel to France and return with dogs without quarantine.

http://passports-for-pets.s3-website-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/france.htm


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This scaremongering is all to do with the uk being classed as a “Third Country “ post Brexit. The blood testing is being threatened to us if we are classed as such. I assume that other third countries are required to provide evidence of a satisfactory titre test before being allowed in to the EU zone.

It is all totally ridiculous as explained above and reiterated by Jan. The Pet Passport was introduced to save British dogs (in particular those belonging to influential newspaper editors) from enduring quarantine for six months.

If all the other scare stories are based on such ridiculous scenarios then all will be absolutely fine when we finally leave.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think Chris Pattern was a big influence when he returned for Hong Kong and had to leave his dogs in France rather than put them in quarantine.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Shame there is not such an influential person around now to cut through the mess and introduce sanity....

I had a lot of time for Chris Patten he seemed like an honest person stuck amongst mediocracy.....

But that is just my opinion....


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

patp said:


> This scaremongering is all to do with the uk being classed as a "Third Country " post Brexit. The blood testing is being threatened to us if we are classed as such. I assume that other third countries are required to provide evidence of a satisfactory titre test before being allowed in to the EU zone.
> 
> It is all totally ridiculous as explained above and reiterated by Jan. The Pet Passport was introduced to save British dogs (in particular those belonging to influential newspaper editors) from enduring quarantine for six months.
> 
> If all the other scare stories are based on such ridiculous scenarios then all will be absolutely fine when we finally leave.


Unless they do not turn out to be scare stories but portends of the truth.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The editor of the Daily Mail at the time was a big dog lover. He was also editor of Dogs Today magazine. He had a property in France. He promised prominent politicians that he would support their election campaign if they, when they were in Government, would introduce a pet passport scheme. The deal was done and he fulfilled his promise and they, eventually, theirs.

And there were we thinking we were voting for better schools etc


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I guess dog owners wishing t go to Europe are going to pay £100 to ensure they can return with their pets

In the event of a no Deal Brexit 

I’m not , so we will stay in Britain 

Until it’s sorted one way or another 

Although.......

I’m eying up this hound from hell >

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have to remember that it is in our dog’ s best interest to be fully protected against rabies. Ours too come to think of it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And he is Pat

He’s fully protected from everything he needs to be protected from 

Has been protected from rabies, worms, ticks for years 

And leaving theEUwont change that

I protect him against the the problems of Europe 

And if they have a problem with that if we become “ a third country”

So he will stay in Britain 

Sandra


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

When we lived in Hungary the vet came to our house, 2 dogs flea and tick and 3 cats passports, blood tests ect. cost £56. Just had one dog passport in the UK £180 and we had to go to the vets. Rip off Britain.


----------

